# Fishing Pole Storage



## fourwalls

We are trying to figure out the easiest way to hang our rods and reels from the top of our storage area. Do we buy a rack or make our own?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Not much help here- After we got our RQS, I re-thought the camping fish-pole idea... I bought all new poles, that telescope into themselves, and store them under the dinette. They are dedicated to just the camper (and behind my truck seat in the spring).


----------



## raynardo

The rear bumper works well, as long as you don't store your discharge hose in there.


----------



## GlenninTexas

I posted a picture in the Gallery (page 24 on the Modifications subforum) of the rod holder I made for my 5'er garage.
here's the link.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...q=si&img=41

I used 1x4" pine. cut to the length I needed (about 3' or so) Clamped the two pieces together and drill small positioning holes through both. Then unclamped and bored 1" holes in th erod tip end and 1 1/2" holes in the handle end piece. I then routed all the holes front and back with a roundover bit , put a coat of sealer on the wood and mounded to the ceiling supports.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Y-Guy

My plan is to buy some of the white vinyl fencing posts, cut them to size and them use them for stoage for our poles. I've already cut some other pieces to hold the roasting forks and other items.


----------



## Nathan

raynardo said:


> The rear bumper works well, as long as you don't store your discharge hose in there.


Couldn't you store them inside the discharge hose?!?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Here is what I came up with for our 28RR (with the slide our drawer)


----------



## BoaterDan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is what I came up with for our 28RR (with the slide our drawer)


Is that duct tape holding the whole thing on?


----------



## Y-Guy

BoaterDan said:


> Is that duct tape holding the whole thing on?


That's what I thought too, but I think its there to keep the clip from sliding down... or it is really Super Duper Duck Tape!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Is that duct tape holding the whole thing on?


That's what I thought too, but I think its there to keep the clip from sliding down... or it is really Super Duper Duck Tape!
[/quote]

That is funny! No, Y-Guy has it right. The duct tape holds the clips from sliding down. The holder is attached with small screws to the side of the Outback.


----------



## pvsquared

We go on the beach so we need to have them with us and not in the trailer. I use two small standard ski rack holders on top of the thule rack. I also have a cooler rack with rocket launchers but I have not done the mount for this truck - yet. I also hang them under the tonneau cover from the cross bars sometimes. I have also seen mounts on the outside of truck campers but offhand I don't know where they get them.


----------



## ember

We did the same as Calvin and Hobbes. Makes them easy to switch from vehicle, to TT, to jetskis!!


----------



## NJMikeC

If you have decent equipment then you want to use PVC tubes and support the weight of the rod along it's entire length while also taking care of the guides. Especially true since the trailers are hot inside. For flyrods that is exactly what they give you as a rod holder a cloth covered PVC tube.

If you have Walmart equipment then anything will do.


----------



## fourwalls

Went to wally world and found prefab rod holders. They will go well with my cheap zebco rod and reel. and the mickey mouse rod and reel. We are not professional fishermen we just drown worms. Love to see the look on the grandsons face when he pulls a blue gill out of the water.







Thanks for the help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

fourwalls said:


> Went to wally world and found prefab rod holders. They will go well with my cheap zebco rod and reel. and the mickey mouse rod and reel. We are not professional fishermen we just drown worms. Love to see the look on the grandsons face when he pulls a blue gill out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Where are you going to mount them?


----------



## fourwalls

On the top of the lower storage compartment over the lawn chairs. I hate having hooks in my lawn chair


----------



## Oregon_Camper

fourwalls said:


> On the top of the lower storage compartment over the lawn chairs. I hate having hooks in my lawn chair


You know what I'm going to ask for now....PICTURES!!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Nathan said:


> The rear bumper works well, as long as you don't store your discharge hose in there.


Couldn't you store them inside the discharge hose?!?!
















[/quote]

Only if you are planning on using stink bait.


----------

